# What is the most haunting yet uplifting piece you know?



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

For me the genius lies in Beethoven being able to do two possibly opposing things at the same time. Like a superposition of music, if you will. Only the 3rd movement of his last quartet does this happen to the highest degree. Almost like he suspends time for 8 minutes. If there was only one piece of music to be the last to ever pass a human eardrum this would be it. . .for me anyway!


----------



## Anankasmo (Jun 23, 2017)

beetzart said:


> For me the genius lies in Beethoven being able to do two possibly opposing things at the same time. Like a superposition of music, if you will. Only the 3rd movement of his last quartet does this happen to the highest degree. Almost like he suspends time for 8 minutes. If there was only one piece of music to be the last to ever pass a human eardrum this would be it. . .for me anyway!


Good choice  I do find a certain spirituality in Beethovens late works which is completly unique in its approach and sound. Best observed of course in the Hammerklavier-Sonata and his 9th symphony. While being rather dense it is indeed uplifting especially when considering that Beethoven was deaf when he wrote these works. Listening to them always feels so rewarding because you feel so proud of good old Ludwig. The way he pushed on while facing the possibly greatest threat a musician can face is awe inspiring indeed. I find his late music to be the personification of what a human can achieve by overcoming his agony and despair. Per aspera ad astra as the Latin saying goes....

Other pieces i think fit your description well would be the solo works by Bach. The Violin Partitas, Cello Suites (or transcribed for Lute) and the Goldberg/Wtc 1,2 have such a subtle and honest spirituality that it takes away your breath. There is nothing better to meditate to haha


----------

